# Help keeping fish alive



## fishjive (Oct 29, 2008)

I am new to these fish chatrooms things but to get tto the point i have a 75 gallon saltwater fishtank it has been running close to 3 months the only thing i can seem to get to live in it is the original blue damsel. my amonia nitrates and ph check out perfect the tempature is 80. I have to powerheads. two clowns, sailfin tang yellow tang, three damsels and a anemone have all died can someone help please. thank you.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

fishjive said:


> I am new to these fish chatrooms things but to get tto the point i have a 75 gallon saltwater fishtank it has been running close to 3 months the only thing i can seem to get to live in it is the original blue damsel. my amonia nitrates and ph check out perfect the tempature is 80. I have to powerheads. two clowns, sailfin tang yellow tang, three damsels and a anemone have all died can someone help please. thank you.


you'd get more responses making another thread about it, but im willing to be the anemone died, killing your other fish. anemones are not easily kept in captivity.

that leads me to add something to the list, anemones. no scientific name specific, just nems in general.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

did you check the alk of the tank? as well as other minerals? it's odd that clowns would die though, they are extremley hardy fish as with the other 3 damsels. where'd you get your source water from?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

one more thing to ask, 
can you give a full list of your parameters for the tank?
alk
SG
Nitrates
Nitrites(if any)
Phosphates
Ammonia(if any)
Calcium
also do you have any hair algae or algae of anykind in the tank?


----------

